# alec bradley harvest 97 97 robusto Cigar Review - Not too shabby



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Picked up in a CI sampler. Got off to a slow start, with not a whole lot of flavor. Some tangy notes and a bit of damp muskiness present. Warmed...

Read the full review here: alec bradley harvest 97 97 robusto Cigar Review - Not too shabby


----------

